# Long-stay visa for a Russian citizen



## AnnaN (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello

I am a Russian citizen and I am planning to move to Berlin for a year. I work as a freelance translator and have a valid contract with a Russian company which pays me monthly salary. So, I don't need to work in Germany. I also have some funds, so I decided to change my surroundings for a while and move to Europe. But as Russia is not on a list of the most desired immigration nationalities, there is no such thing as a working-holiday visa, and a freelancer/artist visa is really hard to get to a Russian passport holder as it usually goes to US and Canadian citizens (I am a photographer and have some shows done). 

So what are my chances here? Has anyone applied for a long-stay visa from Russia? 
To mention - I am not going to marry anyone, don't have a boyfriend in Germany and wasn't considering language visa, as I don't feel like spending €3000 on a course I don't really need.

Any advices here? 

Thanks!

Anna.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Before you can move to Germany and work here (also as freelancer), you need a residency permit and a work permit. Ask at the German embassy what you need to get those.
Once you are here and working/earning, you need to pay tax and contribute to the social security system (which includes compulsory health insurance). This will take 30-50% of your income.


----------

